# Deleted



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ag Driver said:


> What is you largest realized or unrealized loss?
> 
> Right now, my largest unrealized loss is TA.TO, down 76%. Thankfully, this only translates to ~$1200. I will continue to ride this one out.
> 
> *Has anyone stuck with a stock until it was wiped off the market before*?


 ... other than yourself, you're not expecting anyone here to actually *confess* this? :anonymous:


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

WJX $40.00 down $14. Held it for quite a while, still has a decent dividend, not sure if I should cut my losses or double down!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

My biggest loser %-wise is Striker Exploration Corp. (SKX-X), more than 90% down. I hope it gets wiped out as I don't want to pay 5 bucks in commissions to sell 50 dollars worth of shares lol

Other losers are larger $-wise, and some are down more than 50%, but I hope they'll survive... not adding/not selling for the time being


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

My largest single loss was when I shorted US corporate bonds in 2009. I was short LQD.

The idea was good, but what I did not see coming was the Federal Reserve's activities to rescue bonds and flood the bond market with QE money. I lost around 5K on that trade.

Basically, I made a trade and then the Federal Reserve manipulated the market and directly screwed me.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Ag Driver said:
> 
> 
> > ... Has anyone stuck with a stock until it was wiped off the market before?
> ...


Why not?

We all have to learn sometime ... I'd have to look up the names as it was early on ... I think the big one was $2K.


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Worst loss ever... Partial position in Yellow Pages fund 3-4 years ago at a 99% loss. Lesson learned - never reach for yield and never buy something with a business model based on denial.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Largest unrealized loss was most of my portfolio in 2009, second (maybe first?) largest unrealized loss will likely be in the next month or so. Just riding the waves until retirement.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

My biggest loss as a percentage is Pengrowth -83.19% Although a week ago it was Long Run Exploration at -90.XX%

Same lesson, don't chase high yields. 

I am currently Negative about $3000 on a $24,000 portfolio.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

I learned my lesson the hard way.....use stop losses or alerts at certain levels to de-risk.....these days it`s a (max) $20 round trip to buy back in once the smoke has cleared.. It`s beyond me why members insist on watching prices decline and do nothing about it. Its your portfolio and your responsibility to manage it. If you take the time to learn the indicators and how the markets are trending, you can tilt the odds in your favor.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine was the Tech crash. 50k real dollars down to 6k when I waved the white flag. Most of the 50k I won fishing Bass Tournaments. Most on fuel cell company's and Liquidation World.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Why not?
> 
> We all have to learn sometime ... I'd have to look up the names as it was early on ... I think the big one was $2K.
> 
> Cheers


 ... wow, really why not ... already 8 'fesses. Well, what was the name of your big $2K charity to the markets?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

1000 shares of Nortel when they were at about $35, and 'everybody' said they couldn't go lower, that they were ripe for take-over by another company ( CISCO was hinted ), or the government would bail them out. ughhhhhhh! 

OTOH - I was an employee of Nortel at the time I bought the shares ( way below my option price ), and when I got laid-off, my severance package more than covered the cost of the shares purchase, so it dulled the sting a little bit when they kept going down to $0.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Userkare said:


> 1000 shares of Nortel when they were at about $35, and 'everybody' said they couldn't go lower, that they were ripe for take-over by another company ( CISCO was hinted ), or the government would bail them out. ughhhhhhh!
> 
> OTOH - I was an employee of Nortel at the time I bought the shares ( way below my option price ), and when I got laid-off, my severance package more than covered the cost of the shares purchase, so it dulled the sting a little bit when they kept going down to $0.


Yeah NORTEL  ! Bought 200 @ 75 when it was on the way down. Bought another 200 @ 35. Eventually sold all at $10. Lots of my friends of mine were in the same boat.........


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

20 years ago my husband and I sold my house that we were using as a rental......we were sitting in our financial advisor's office and he put his share into bonds......I was younger, still working (he was retired)......hmmmm that phrase is still relevant....something wrong here ha ha....anyway I decided to be a little more daring.

She told me that someone in her office was recommending something new for his colleagues...she was going to put some of her money in it but it was really speculating.....electronic banking and so I bought a stock called Telebank....after all computers were the wave of the future........it got taken over by Etrade and the stock is almost penny status.......

On the other hand she convinced my husband not to invest with Ballard fuel cells. Easy come...easy go.......and so on and so on.....good luck to everyone in the market......

30 years ago my husband and I looked at each other and said.....if all else fails....we can grow carrots and potatoes in our garden. Maybe some rutabagas.......and I think that is still our investing philosophy.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Down a good 80% on a few small oil plays. Since I still want some energy exposure I keep them in the portfolio. Nothing wrong with the companies, just the environment is terrible.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

For some reason when I sold off my Penngrowth shares a few stayed behind, guess purchase on a DRIP or something, well know they're down 82%

Of the stocks I have most are in the red with POT being down 40%. Funny I bought it when it crashed back in 2013 from 45 to 30. Guess I'm too much of a buy and hold as the stock went back up to 45 before crashing. I'm generally not too worried won't sell it unless they slash the dividend


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

I once bought a services company in the US whose business model I didn't understand. $4,000 position.

The next day, a short seller report came out describing why this thing had unrealized liabilities that should make it bankrupt. The stock fell 60%. Losing that much money so quickly felt like a kick to the gut.

I sold it for a $2k loss, and promised myself never to invest in a company I didn't understand again.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Easily BB. I still have it somewhere in my RRSP.


----------



## The Mountain (Jan 26, 2016)

For me, 99.9999% in Poseidon Concepts. Amazing how fast that one went up in smoke. Live and learn. Some of you say never to chase yield. For me, it's don't invest in unproven companies.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

100% loss of money on table with options expiring worthless.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

PSN for me. Chased it down and got bit hard for almost $50k


----------



## The Mountain (Jan 26, 2016)

Mechanic said:


> PSN for me. Chased it down and got bit hard for almost $50k


I chased it down too but only got burned for $2700.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I got burned on Baytex (BTE). I learned a few lessons, "won't get fooled again"


----------

